# Stuffed Squid Sous vide



## perfectbrunoise (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm looking into sous vide squid.  My ultimate goal for the pick-up is to have it stuffed with crab and chorizo.  But I'm not sure as to whether it would be better to cook the hoods and then stuff them or vice versa.  Any advice or experience with this technique?


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

i would say cook and stuff for the amount of liquid that is released. clean cook then stuff. the ones i have done in the past were 63 c for 20 min


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

How long of a pick up time are you looking for? I'd precook the stuffing, and warm it to order. Then stuff it in the squid the grill them for a few seconds. Eric Ripert has a similar dish in which he does the same thing but one person makes this dish and only this dish because its so time consuming. Now that I think about it sous-vide is a great idea for this technique, not too tight a vacuum, then just toss the stuffed squids on the grill or saute pan for color. Try both ways!


----------



## perfectbrunoise (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm looking for a quick pickup. The sous vide part will be the prep item so I can keep the squid tender. My biggest concern is getting the stuffing hot. I think stuffing al a minute maybe be where I have to go but the ultimate goal would be being able to flash these during service. Cooking and holding isnt something i want to do. If you guys are interested ill post results from the R&D on this. Thanks for the help!


----------



## perfectbrunoise (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice. Stuffed the squids and cooked them 20 min at 63c and they came out great!


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

i would say after cooking get a grill pan smoking hot and use a piping bag to put the stuffing in seems like it would be the fastest method and something you could pre set a few and just finish to order.


----------

